# For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (GT42RS)



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Top view side by side:








Side view:








GT42RS compressor








GT4094R compressor









GT42 1.01 a/r vs GT40 .95 a/R








enjoy
Paul


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (killa)*

nice.
I'll let you know what whp its good for in 2007


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (lugnuts)*


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (Vdubsolo)*

damn, that gt42 is huge. i was planning on getting a gt35 later on







ho much did the two run you. is your motor fully built?


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*

noice , Ive gone gt45R , found the gt42 too small for my needs


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

MONSTEERR!!! maybe down the road when mines running and i want mooorreee! its addicting


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_damn, that gt42 is huge. i was planning on getting a gt35 later on







ho much did the two run you. is your motor fully built?

Retail on the 42rs is $2700 now, retail on the 4094r is $2300 and change. 
but they're for local customers with hondas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (killa)*

...wow, those are serious turbos


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (GTijoejoe)*

Damn..


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_Damn..

You know you want one


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (BoostFactory)*

Spools @ what on an 8v?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_Spools @ what on an 8v?









I think the correct question would be, can an 8v get it to spool?








wish I had one, or both..


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_Spools @ what on an 8v?









7000


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (killa)*

Nice pics Killa. Would you be able to compare pics of the 35R with the 40R?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Retail on the 42rs is $2700 now, 

Seriously? We need another one too... pisser.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (1.BillyT)*

We see full boost(35 psi) at 55-5800 on our VR, at least with the setup we were running in May... I need to look at the latest graph and see where we are at now. 42RS with a 1.15 T4 housing.


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (1.BillyT)*

Honda's have all the fun.








5800rpm on a VR with a 1.15 A/R? Why aren't there more people running these turbo's? Big turbo = big Horsepower.
























- Chris


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (VR6-JettaIII)*

I think the gt4094r will be my next turbo if and when I change from the current gt35r. I think it should cover the needs of most people, and it seems to be quite a bit easier to fit in mk2/3/corrado bays.
Here is another gt4094r pic so that VR6 people can get a somewhat realistic representation of the actual size compared to the motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Too bad the manifold pictured doesn't have a divided collector








Good info here killa


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (leebro61)*

leebro,
Is that the manifold your brother is building for you? I've seen alot of his work and I'm absolutely in love with it. A couple of my buddies are running his manifolds and are pushing out some amazing numbers!
- Chris


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (VR6-JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-JettaIII* »_leebro,


Yes, he's actually been done with it for over a month now. However the only pics I have of it finished are with my puny gt35r attached. I saw you posted the pic of his white hatch... so I couldn't resist


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: For those who wanted to see a GT4094R vs a GT4202R (leebro61)*

Here is my VR. GT4088, 1.06 hotside, Kinetics Mani:


----------

